# Renting a car



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, I arrived a few days ago and I have decided I need a car as soon as possible for work etc (i initially thought i would use taxi's) I have spoken to a few companies, all of which have said that I need a UAE driving licence now to rent a car as I entered on an employment visa (which apparently means my Residency Visa process has started) I hold an NZ and UK licence. 

I assume I need to be a resident to exchange my licence? 

Am I being too candid with the rental companies regarding my visa status? I'm sure any insurance would be invalid if I say anything else...

Anyone know how I can go about this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I've been here 6 weeks, had a car for 4 and used my UK license. Went through this website and found a good deal through Thrifty Car Rental. They needed a copy of my passport and license only.

www dot rentalcars dot com

Hope this helps


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Yorki, I'll look into that. How are you finding things 6 weeks in?


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

It's going ok. 

Secured a villa that I move in on 1st April, waiting for my UAE bank account so using my UK one. Have a pay as you go (waffle) with Etislat. Getting a car is vital to get to know the place, and be independant, once you get used to the roads it is fine. Yep things are going ok...touch wood!


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice one! Sounds like all is heading in the right direction for you. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Yorki said:


> It's going ok.
> 
> Secured a villa that I move in on 1st April, waiting for my UAE bank account so using my UK one. Have a pay as you go (waffle) with Etislat. Getting a car is vital to get to know the place, and be independant, once you get used to the roads it is fine. Yep things are going ok...touch wood!


Waffle? :spit: Wasel, my friend....
(thanks for the laugh)


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Waffle? :spit: Wasel, my friend....
> (thanks for the laugh)


I was like what the fukuma is a waffle? is it cheaper than wasel cos I want that if it is. ound:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

mmmmmm waffles :eyebrows:


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll be there in a few weeks and have an Aussie driver licence so was interested in knowing more about the car rental situation. thanks for the help guys


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You can rent a car with your Aussie driver's license, but if you get a residency permit, then it is mandatory to rent the car using the UAE license.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for this usefull post.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> Waffle? :spit: Wasel, my friend....
> (thanks for the laugh)


In the UK to waffle is like talking bull $4!t, as in 'you are waffling now', it is even in the dictionary: Evasive or vague speech or writing...

Glad I have brighten up your day :clap2:


----------

